# Double filters???????



## Mystsoftyme (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a 55gal aquarium and I have a whisper filter would it be beneficial to add another filter on other end??????


----------



## kfletch99 (Oct 28, 2011)

its always benifical to add more filtration. the only other question is, is that is it needed


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

I have double filters on my 29gal aquarium. One 330gph and one 170gph both Bio Wheel. It is way overkill for my little tank but I had the filters so figured what the heck why not. The nice thing is having three filter mediums, I change out one over 2 weeks and cycle the rest down the row. Tank has been setup for 4 years and the only time I have ever had water issues is when I changed from gravel to sand, it did a very very minor mini-cycle. My Nitrates tend to run a bit high with moderate stocking levels. Maybe the bio filtration works too good.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

My thoughts... Over-filtration can cause too much current. Few fish need a lot of current, and most fish get stressed by too much current. So you may want to plot how the current would move in your tank, and research your fish to see how they would fare with the increased current. HTH!


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

MinaMinaMina is right, the top of my water is turbulent but the Danio's seem to love swimming in it and the Cory's well they don't seem to care either way. I can see how it would stress out some breeds though.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
I agree with all the comments so far. More detail would be very helpful so we can give the best advice! Is it a planted tank? What fish species do you/are you going to have? What model of filter (flow rate, etc.) do you have now?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a difference between over filtration and too much current. Often filters cause current, but current can be dealt with and minimized without effecting filtration. 

IMO whisper doesn't make any filter suitable for a 55 .


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not a fan of cartridge filters unless there is some other means of bio-filtration...in which case, a cartridge filter can be a convenient mechanical filter to capture floaters and larger suspended organics.

Is your tank planted with live plants or will it be? Do you have gravel or sand substrate and how deep?

If it's a planted tank with a 3" (or so) deep sand bed, the single Whisper 60 (assumed) is likely more than enough filter.


----------



## Mystsoftyme (Nov 2, 2011)

AbbeysDad said:


> I'm not a fan of cartridge filters unless there is some other means of bio-filtration...in which case, a cartridge filter can be a convenient mechanical filter to capture floaters and larger suspended organics.
> 
> Is your tank planted with live plants or will it be? Do you have gravel or sand substrate and how deep?
> 
> If it's a planted tank with a 3" (or so) deep sand bed, the single Whisper 60 (assumed) is likely more than enough filter.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mystsoftyme (Nov 2, 2011)

I have gravel 2 shark 2 gourami 4platys 3plecos 3corys no live plants !!! Thanks!


----------



## Mystsoftyme (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh yea, 1 inch substrate and also 3/4 of back of aquarium is air, thanks again


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay, just my $.02 (which added to a buck fifty might get you a coffee) I think eventually you're gonna want a better filter... and not another Whisper. With your decor, substrate and current stock (which will get much larger), a better filter is in order. Perhaps one of the canisters - Eheim, Rena or Fluval.


----------

